# replacing blown head gasket on a mk4 2.0?



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

Dealership tells me my head gasket is shot. I'm losing compression and leaking coolant into the cylinders. Anyone have a writeup on replacing the head gasket on a mk4 2.0 (2000, drive by cable. not sure of the engine code).
The dealership wants $1050 to replace it. I told them to blow themselves.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: replacing blown head gasket on a mk4 2.0? (VeeDub2.0)*

Are you supercharged? If so, the higher output or unstable combustion most likely compromised the seal. If i were you, I would look into a lower compression gasket from http://www.eurospecsport.com
Pulling the head is a big job, but for a thousand bucks I'd giggle and drive it, leaking and all right to my driveway. Its pretty simple, less timing the motor. I am not at all familiar with timing the motor, so take that into consideration
Pull the intake manifold, charger in your case
Undo the 8 valve cover nuts - 10mm socket
Pull the cam splash shield
Pull the head bolts
Remove the coolant flange on the righthand side of the head. that's also 10mm.
Remove the cam gear. You'll need a nice size breaker bar for this, 18mm socket
unplug the cam position sensor
undo the fuel rail and remove your injectors and fuel rail. Check your o rings at this point and replace if necessary. Leave the lower intake manifold on. 
Disconnect your exhaust at the first flange and then remove your header. Spray some WD-40 or liquid wrench on the nuts a day before. You won't regret that. 
Remove the blown gasket, check your pistons for any damage and then clean the top of the block. Use a flat block of metal and some 400 grit sandpaper to bloock sand any crud off the surface. Do the same on the head. 
Then, reinstall basically. Make sure you time the motor correctly. I don't know how to do this... some else please chime in
You will need to replace:
head bolts, i would buy studs
headgasket, obviously
I would buy a new coolant block gasket. 
I would buy a new exhaust gasket
You will definately need to buy the vw special tool to remove the mk4 2.0 headbolts. Also, get yourself a gallon or two of g12 coolant. Coolant will go everywhere. Other than cooling, its job is to make any engine work a ridiculous mess. 
Hope this helps! If you don't mind a little downtime, consider some upgrades while you've got these items off. Headstuds, maybe a port and polish head... up to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: replacing blown head gasket on a mk4 2.0? (2kjettaguy)*

Yeah, I'm still supercharged. After all this, I'm contemplating selling the charger off. How much did you get for yours?
Anyhow, the dealership called again today, told me it's losing compression on #2. They contacted VWoA, and they said to void my warranty and not touch the car. Such is my luck.


----------



## jmullman (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: replacing blown head gasket on a mk4 2.0? (VeeDub2.0)*

OK, not to sound totally derogatory...
Such is your luck? You supercharged it. You blew a head gasket. That's what happens when you take an naturally aspirated engine, don't change any of the gaskets to handle the compression and slap a forced induction system on it. It is, technically, your fault and not any fault of the manufacturer, hence the voiding of the warranty.
Now, as for the gasket change... the instructions above should be good enough. Grab a Bentley's just in case though. They have the timing instructions in it.
Remember to get new head bolts... they are one time use stretch bolts.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: replacing blown head gasket on a mk4 2.0? (jmullman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmullman* »_OK, not to sound totally derogatory...
Such is your luck? You supercharged it. You blew a head gasket. That's what happens when you take an naturally aspirated engine, don't change any of the gaskets to handle the compression and slap a forced induction system on it. It is, technically, your fault and not any fault of the manufacturer, hence the voiding of the warranty.
Now, as for the gasket change... the instructions above should be good enough. Grab a Bentley's just in case though. They have the timing instructions in it.
Remember to get new head bolts... they are one time use stretch bolts.
totally worng, its what happens with shiettty fuleing , i seen plenty of 2.0's take 12 sec passes this weekend at waterfest on stock blocks, why cause they had stand alone , thus perfect tuning an af curve
edit : i been running 8 psi on stock compression for a year, and i been fine, and thats on a turbo, which is twice the power of the skimpy rinky dink NS SC, just ask evan, 4 psi on his t3 put the 14 psi charger 6 feet deep, he said it not me










_Modified by D Wiz at 7:19 PM 7-23-2003_


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: replacing blown head gasket on a mk4 2.0? (D Wiz)*

well, the increase in cylinder pressures is what blew it, or maybe the increase in temps from running a decently lean charger setup. Who knows, I'd have to see the teardown. Either way its a result of going forced induction. At least you didn't blow your entire motor like me. Just throw in a new headgasket with studs and make sure your fueling is good.


----------

